# Changes added to Deer season?



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2013/05/ohio_wildlife_officials_want_t.html Good or bad for the herd?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I see it more as something extra for the hunters than something that will have an effect on the herd. It's not really going to help or hurt anything.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Depends what your view is on herd health. I won't get into that discussion, however I'd say these changes are consistent with the management plan to greatly reduce statewide deer numbers. It is clear that based on their estimates/goals, ODNR doesn't believe we have reduced the state wide numbers enough. I'm uncertain of the actual goal or estimated number they have in mind, but I am certain they are continuing to use hunters as the preferred tool to decrease overall numbers.

Allowing shotguns the first couple days of blackpowder season will likely just mean several guys that hunt with shotguns anyway will now be compliant. If you hunt that season you'll hear nearly as many shotguns fired as blackpowder in many areas.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i dont like it, its suppose to be muzzleloader season. one shot, not 3. one of my best muzz hunts was last season running thru the hills, chasing after a buck i hit high in the back, reloading my muzz while chasing the trail, seeing the deer moving off and dropping him. i felt like daniel boone baby.. if it was with a shotgun im sure it wouldnt of been such a good memory for me..


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with EZbite - in that I personally don't favor these changes.
However, unlike EZ where I hunt I hear probably more "repeating muzzleloaders" being shot than single shots.........I've always wondered why this is not enforced? If I were a WLO I could literally drive around in my truck all day long and hear this....which would lead me to enter the property and find those hunting the property for an equipment check. I personally see this as one o the most frequent offenses (where I hunt in Pike county it is really bad and obvious MANY are hunting with shotguns). You'd think all those dollars in fines would attract enforcement? Easy as apple pie to find violations IMO.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not crazy about it only because the new proposal shortens the MZ only season by one day.

I don't hear a lot of shotguns during MZ but the new regulations if adopted will allow the mass deer drives in my area for a couple of days.

I don't what impact this would have statewide but I think it will lead to a substantial increase in harvest in the area I hunt.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I think it's a horrible idea. It will ruin muzzleloader season. Why wouldn't they just keep the bonus shotgun weekend?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If nobody likes the changes, you have to wonder why the changes are being put in place. Who likes them? Who benefits from them? Who "profits" from them?

I wonder if there will ever be a time when deer hunters in Ohio get organized and realize what is happening.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Why not just start gun season on saturday and give folks saturday and sunday imo the binus gun weekend is too close to gun week the deer haven't settled down fully yet they want numbers down spread out the dates so just as the deer get comfy wamm idk just another thought I like ml seasob the way it is and would like to see it stay that way

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

alumcreeker said:


> Why not just start gun season on saturday and give folks saturday and sunday imo the binus gun weekend is too close to gun week the deer haven't settled down fully yet they want numbers down spread out the dates so just as the deer get comfy wamm idk just another thought I like ml seasob the way it is and would like to see it stay that way
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Because it would be the logical thing to do...why do something that makes sense?..they wanna keep adding days here, taking days there and now the idea of a 'combo' season...retarded...it's really a no-brainer...plus more folks young and old would be in the woods...just bring gun season in two days early...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Because it would be the logical thing to do..........just bring gun season in two days early...



There is an echo in here


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I know...did u hear that?


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

where i hunt,it wouldn't affect me much.but in some areas it would be a county fair just like opening of reg gun season. that said,if one wants to take the smoke pole out all those days,he or she still can.there is no such thing as shotgun only here in Ohio.I use mine a lot of years even during the reg shotgun week.i am however for the early muzzle loader season,it gives some a chance to get out and use a muzzle loader to take deer that other wise would have to stay home.some folks are disabled like my father,and cant hunt in extreme cold,even from a blind. a lot years its colder then whale terds by the time muzzle loader comes in.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't like it at all. Who keeps dreamin' all this new stuff up? IMOP Ohio is starting to get carried away with their seasons now! I think a lot of this has to do with allowing ample opportunity for those to hunt. The herd is already reduced! If a guy couldn't shoot a deer the past few years... he/she needs to 1. Spend more time in the woods 2. Sight in your weapon before he/she goes hunting 3. Take something to calm "buck fever". 4. Find a new hunting spot/property or find some new friends that do. And if you can't shoot one than fill up your truck and take long rides down Rt 77 or Rt 11 during the rut and you may get one that way. And after next year it's only gonna get tougher...so I look for the state to open up all of Dec. for gun season to allow ample opportunity for those to get a deer.


----------

